# Rabbit facts and truthes for the month of March. Contribute please



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok so on my facebook everyone hears me talking about my animals, rabbits, and posting animal realted things. Well come March when everyone starts thinking about Easter (the biggest "buy a cute lil bunny/piggie" campaign starts) I want to start posting the GOOD, the BAD, and the UGLY about owing a rabbit. I want to put on "did you know fact,caring for tip, whatever" about rabbits on my facebook page


my hope is that even if i keep just ONE person from buying a rabbit that they will not keep or really dont want then that is one bunny that wont go to a shelter. If one person takes my posting and posts it to their wall and gets someone on their list not to get a rabbit that they dont want then i have done my job or what i have set out to do.

Now this is where you come in i need the facts, the truthes the everythings so that i can post them



Some of what i have so far



Rabbits should be fed a variety of "rabbit safe" veggies everyday.

Rabbits should have be fed LIMITED pellets everyday

Rabbits should have fresh water EVERYDAY

Rabbits should have HAY everyday.

Hay is very important in a rabbits diet to keep their gut moving.

Rabbits are great at hiding illness and problems so it is important to pay close attention to the food, water , and hay intake as well as the poop.

Rabbits can be litter trained.

Female rabbits should be spayed to reduce the risk of uterine cancer.

Rabbits CHEW ON ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING, so it is important that if you are going to let your rabbit roam in a room that it be RABBIT PROOF.

Intact male rabbits can spray if not nutered, this behaviour can be decreased , if not eliminated completly , with being neutered *(is this a female fact too?)*

Rabbits NEED to be seen by a "rabbit savy vet" and not just any vet. Rabbit.org is a good reference for finding a rabbit savy vet.

Rabbits are considered "EXOTICS" so their care at the vet is usually more expensive then regular care of a dog or a cat.

Gas for a rabbit can be fatal

A bored rabbit can be a destructive rabbit, which can be an expensive rabbit.

You should consider the cost of Veggies, Hay, Pellets, litter and vet care before making the COMMITMENT to a rabbit.

Rabbits do NOT make good pets for CHILDREN. Rabbits can be hurt and even killed by a very well meaning child who is trying to pick up the rabbit.

Rabbits can have something called Malocclusion (a mis alignment of the teeth) from improper diet, lack of chew toys, genetics, or injury to the face/jaw. This can be a VERY costly and stressful condition that could range from anywhere vet visits every 4-5 weeks for trims or having the teeth filed down, to surgery, and these all have risks of their own. 




ok so these are some of what i came up with , so please feel free to fix anything that is wrong. I will also stress the petstore aspect, unexpected pregnancies, the importance of sexing a rabbit correctly. Any other links would be great too for information, in alot of these posts i will also include the piggies in it. I will also put RABBITSONLINE link in my posts for the peeps on my facebook that have rabbits already to check out and if someone does decide to get on, a great place for them to research it.


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 22, 2011)

Rabbits are the 3rd most euthanized pets. if you DO want a rabbit for easter - please adopt


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 22, 2011)

google "make mine chocolate" and they have heaps of good facts there


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 22, 2011)

Holly i cant believe i forgot to add that one,lol. thank you


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Jan 22, 2011)

Spaying can reduce the risk of uterine cancer, but uterine cancer is rare in rabbits (atleast I have never heard of a rabbit with it.) Spaying is also stressful and dangerous for the rabbit.
I have never had a rabbit that sprays.

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Martens, Mini Rex and BEW Netherland Dwarfs in North Louisiana

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://slverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Jan 22, 2011)

The rabbit will accept you on there terms. Got to follow there rules if you want to stay on there good side.

Something that small sheds how much?! Get the brush out.

Apartments are sometimes not rabbit friendly (even if they are cats and dogs friendly) Make sure you get there approval in WRITING. Things could turn ugly.

You'll get excited over poop.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 22, 2011)

Rabbits can kick hard enough to break their own backs.

Rabbits can literally be frightened to death by preditors even if they physically can not touch the rabbit.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 22, 2011)

thank you , i have to laugh at the hair thing cause my Charger is shedding something fierce and my dog is too and it is nuts in my house with the hair, i cant vaccum enough,lol


----------



## BrittsBunny (Jan 22, 2011)

Okay well not everyone thinks it's best to feed their rabbits veggies every day for it can cause bloat/gas/etc. I have been told to only give veggies to my rabbit as a treat.

I for one, primarily feed my rabbit pellets and timothy hay. Just saying. 

Some of those aren't necessarily facts, just opinions.

But I do think what you are doing is a great idea! :thumbup


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 23, 2011)

^^ I agree, some of those are just opinions, I was just going to say the same thing..well exept the opposite..feeding pellets, just like feeding veggies in an opinion not a fact


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 23, 2011)

Emily- I am confused by your post. I have read in several sources that rates are very high?

"Unspayed female rabbits have a hery high incidence of ovarian or uterine cancer- as high as 80-90% by age three." page 32 Rabbit Health in the 21st century, second edition by Kathy Smith and Noella Allan, DVM (example source)


----------



## Yield (Jan 23, 2011)

[align=center]Not only can girl bunnies get Uterine cancer- boy bunnies can get Testicular cancer when not neutered, right?

Umm...

Don't forget the - You can't just put two bunnies together- even if they are spayed/neutered. There is a long bonding process for most bunnies and many will fight- which is the scariest thing in the world.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 23, 2011)

Rabbits can live for 10 or more years. This means they are as much of a commitment as a cat or dog. 

Buy 2 rabbits, even of the same sex and from the same litter, will not mean they will stay friendly forever. They can start to fight at about 3-6 months old when they reach maturity. You need to be prepared to house them separately. 

Rabbits can breed as early as 3-4 months and can have a litter every 28-25 days. 

Rabbits can be trained. They can do agility (Rabbit hopping), as well as do tricks like spinning, standing up and weaving through legs. However, you can't force the rabbit to do something it doesn't want to do.


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 23, 2011)

*Silver Star Rabbitry wrote: *


> Spaying can reduce the risk of uterine cancer, but *uterine cancer is rare in rabbits* (atleast I have never heard of a rabbit with it.) Spaying is also stressful and dangerous for the rabbit.
> I have never had a rabbit that sprays.
> 
> Emily
> ...


everywhere i've read has said the rates are as high as 80-90%


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 23, 2011)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Emily- I am confused by your post. I have read in several sources that rates are very high?
> 
> "Unspayed female rabbits have a hery high incidence of ovarian or uterine cancer- as high as 80-90% by age three." page 32 Rabbit Health in the 21st century, second edition by Kathy Smith and Noella Allan, DVM (example source)


Reproductive cancers are possible, but no where near as common as that. Those stats tend to be exaggerated to encourage people to spay/neuter. I have and have had several rabbits that lived to ripe old ages intact, and have yet to see a reproductive cancer. I had two of my older Flemmies in the same year pass away because of two other types of cancer, but neither were uterine/ovarian/testicular cancers.


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Jan 24, 2011)

I have had a LOT of old does over the years. I have never had one with reproductive caner. A few months ago, on a yahoo group that I am a member of, this came up. The poster had found the 80-90% rates and asked if any one had had a rabbit with it. It turned into a large discussion and a lot of the people that replied are huge rabbitries with hundreds of rabbits. No one could think of any rabbits that they have had that had reproductive cancer.

Emily 

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Martens, Mini Rex and BEW Netherland Dwarfs in North Louisiana

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://slverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 24, 2011)

I have also had some older does in my past and none of them have died because of a uterine cancer. I also agree with the statement of spaying can be very dangerous because I have experienced the worst. Find a rabbit savy vet to do a spay and even things can go wrong there. I almost want to ask does having litters or reproducing actually have anything to do with the increased or decreased probability of getting a uterine cancer?

Oh I aslo wanted to comment on this one:
Rabbits should have be fed LIMITED pellets everyday

Only one of my rabbits is fed a limited amount of pellets everyday because she is overweight. Some rabbit breeds just like humans metabolize feed differently and there are breeds who can eat alot and burn it all off without gaining weight.

Also wanted to add on spraying. I don't think I have ever seen a female rabbit spray.


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 24, 2011)

i'm shocked as to the above... wow! how odd. it would be good to read something in a veterinary journal re: uterine cancer rates. 

Re: spraying - i THINK my female doe does this as have to clean the walls quite often (sometimes up to a meter above her cage) because of little urine splashes, lol.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 24, 2011)

I did a search on line, and will continue to look, but found a good article for people interested. It is a little dated, but has references:

I would bet many of you reading this have never experienced uterine cancer in your herd. Therefore it is understandable that many breeders doubt the information passed out by many rabbit rescue groups, especially when they throw figures out such as 85% of all unspayed does will get uterine cancer. The veterinarian community is also mute on the subject, some cite book references but do not share their experiences with us. I had my doubts about the high incidence of uterine cancer and set out to find the facts about it. I wish to share what I have learned with all of you in order to better the knowledge of the breeding community.
Uterine cancer is the most studied form and most common of cancers found in rabbits. Many studies have found incidence rates of 1.3%-2.6%, The Biology of Laboratory Rabbits report studies finding numbers such as 16 rabbits with cancer out of 599, 4 in 150, 2 from 400 (1). It appears there is a low incidence of uterine cancer in these studies however the rabbits in these studies were juveniles and not considered old enough to be "cancer-prone". TBLR reports that most rabbits used in research colonies are between 4 and 24 months of age. Cancer occurrence in younger populations is normally a low amount.

Harry S. Greene spent years researching cancer in rabbits and his findings are the source of the infamous 80% figures for uterine cancer incidence. He studied a colony for 30 years and his findings reveal a significant incidence of uterine cancer in older does. "Greene reported that 16.7% of 849 female rabbits (dying of various causes) were found to have uterine adenocarcinoma (Greene, 1958a)." (1). When one examines uterine cancer in the age groups we find the incidence increases with age. Greene reported an incidence of 4.2% in does 2-3 years of age and 79.1% in those 5-6 years old. Other researchers have also found similar results in aged rabbits. "Notwithstanding heredity as a factor, the incidence of uterine carcinoma has been noted to exceed 50% in certain colonies of random-bred females kept past age 5- 6 years." (1).

Dr Barbara Deeb DVM in Washington state reported that in her practice among spay surgeries she performed during 1994-1996, she found 9 out of 16 does over 3 years of age with adenocarcinoma (56.3%). In does 1-3 years old it was 6 out of 37 (16.2%), however 9 (24.3%) in that group had endometrial hyperplasia (precursor to uterine cancer). Does under 1 year of age had no occurrence of uterine cancer, but 4 out of 77 had endometrial hyperplasia. (2). A pet owner on the Petbunny mailing list has been tracking incidence of uterine cancer among house rabbits. She has a survey pet owners fill out and she is keeping records based on it.

The last update appeared in September of 1997, she had records on a total of 209 rabbits with the average age of 2.9 years. The total incidence is 14%, but does over 3 years old have an incidence of 40% (24 out of 60). Does 1-3 years old have an incidence of 3.2%. There were a total of 18 does over 6 years of age and 8 had uterine cancer (44.4%). This information suggests the occurrence of uterine cancer is much greater than many of us have experienced.

Greene also found that reproductive problems occur in the does prior to tumor detection (3). The reproductive disturbances he reports include: diminished fertility, reduced litter sizes and many dead young, retention of litters, abortion, or resorption. In one fourth of the uterine cancer cases cystic breast changes were also observed. He also found that the incidence vary in relation to age, breed, and other constitutional factors (3). "No instance of the tumor occurred in the Belgian or Rex breeds, and the arrangement of breeds in order of increasing incidence stands as follows: Polish, Himalayan, Sable, Beveren, Chinchilla, English, Marten, Dutch, Havana, French Silver, and Tan." (3). Another interesting note from Greene is that crossbred animals had a total of 21.1% incidence while purebreds had 14.2%. The crossbreds were kept because they showed or transmitted "constitutional variations" while the purebreds were considered "normal".

Greene also found that there was a link between pregnancy toxemia and eventual development of uterine cancer (3). Apparently tissue changes and blood chemical alterations were the same in fatal cases of pregnancy toxemia as "mild" cases. All animals experiencing toxemia later developed uterine cancer. This is the link between endometrial hyperplasia and uterine cancer, it always preceded the development of a tumor in the studies. Greene's paper goes on to suggest that liver function is affected by pregnancy toxemia and can last up to a year.

During this time the inability of the liver to suppress estrogen could ultimately result in tumors. As responsible breeders we should be sure to warn any pet owners who buy a rabbit from us that has had a history of problems, they would be at great risk of developing uterine cancer. Also of interest is that carcinoma of the cervix in rabbits is apparently non-existent. Greene's laboratory searched for it during autopsies of almost 4,000 does over 2 years of age but didn't find a single case (3). Greene says there is an anatomical basis for this.

Although no one has reported "the" incidence of cancer among the general population of rabbits, pet or breeder, we should pay attention to what the studies are showing us. Adams (1962) made the observation that the incidence of uterine cancer in breeder rabbits and aged virgin rabbits was the same. Many breeders do not keep their does past breeding age and often will not keep does around who have reproduction difficulties, so this may explain why many have not experienced the incidence.

I believe there is enough evidence to support the position that there is a significant risk of uterine cancer in older female rabbits. I believe it is our responsibility to inform pet owners of it and to promote spay and neutering of all pet rabbits. In addition to removing any risk of uterine cancer it also provides a behavioral benefit. Many people who abandon a pet rabbit do so because of hormone driven behavior such as spraying, aggression, and mounting, however spay/neuter can often prevent or lessen these problems.

References:
1) The Biology of Laboratory Rabbits 2nd Ed 1994, Manning, Ringler, Newcomer
2) March 1997 Veterinary Conference in CA Rabbit Medicine and Procedures for Practitioners Program and Abstracts "Neoplasia in Rabbits" pg. 171.
3) Adenocarcinoma of the Uterine Fundus In the Rabbit by Harry S. N. Greene pg. 535-542, Annals New York Academy of Sciences.
ADDITIONAL NOTES:
Domestic Rabbits May/June 1991 pub. by ARBA, "Medical and Surgical Care of the Pet Rabbit" by Robert C Clipsham DVM. The article mentioned that uterine cancer was one of the most common forms of cancer in rabbits. Ovahysterectomy (spaying) was mentioned as preventative care for does not destined for breeding. As a benefit it also helps to lower what the author referred to as "the very high rate of endometritis and endometriosis documented". It was also mentioned that these reproductive disorders account for a lower expected lifespan for rabbits (6 yrs vs a potential of 15 yrs.)
From e-mail conversations with an experienced rabbit vet, I found out he sees an estimated 20% incidence of uterine cancer in his practice and he does most spays at 5 months of age. He also said that he has read several articles that cite incidence rates of between 14%-35%. He also told me that the mortality rate for spay surgeries should be less than 1% and that he has never lost a doe so far. I have read other sources they state a mortality rate should be less than 1%.
The decision to spay or not is up to you but it is important you research all the factors and talk to your veterinarian. I hope you have found the information on my site helpful in your decision. Personally I recommend spaying for pet rabbits because it will eliminate the possibility of your doe having cancer and there is a behavioral benefit. Just be sure you go to an experienced rabbit vet who has a good (or non-existent) mortality rate for the surgery. 
@2001 Corinne Fayo


----------



## Chansey (Jan 24, 2011)

I would like to add..

Rabbits need time outside of their cage for exercise every day.

Rabbits living in wire/mesh bottom cages need a mat or solid surface somewhere in their cage so they can get off the grate if they want, because it can be painful for them.

Rabbits should never be picked up by their ears or by the scruff of their neck. Instead you should support both the rear end and front of the rabbit to make them feel secure.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you Brandy for that. I must say now that I am thinking if my one chocolate doe who is going on 3 doesn't have a litter this time(for the buck penetrated 6 times within 4 hours) then she might have a cancer. Very interesting read and made me say oh yeaa

"Rabbits should never be picked up by their ears or by the scruff of their neck. Instead you should support both the rear end and front of the rabbit to make them feel secure."

I am sorry but i must ask have you ever tried to pick up a tan or other running breed by just supporting is rear and front especially the ones who are only handled when its show time. This can result in injuries for both the handler and rabbit. For a pet mini rex or lop this may be true but even running breeds are sold as pets. At the rodeo we have to carry our own rabbits to the tables because some of them need a more experienced handler or someone might get hurt. I must agree that picking them up by the ears is a no no but scruff or even flanking them in serious cases might be learned for emergencies. Just my 2cents.


----------



## grumpybabies (Jan 28, 2011)

I have one thing to add.. flystrike! If people had to spend an hour picking off maggots like i have, then they would be put off well and truly!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't have time to read the whole post, but just wanted to put in a little constructive "criticism" (but not criticize, just trying to help).

I would suggest not calling the list "Rabbit Facts/Truths" because some of the information you listed above is not fact. For example, that rabbits should be fed veggies, rabbits should be fed limited pellets. Some people do choose this diet for their rabbit, but it is not the only diet that will contribute to a healthy rabbit. Instead, I would call the list, "Rabbit Information" and just note that rabbits may be fed a fresh diet, and explain how to do that.

Or, even better, say things like "Rabbits require (this amount) of protein in their diet, or (this amount) of calcium", but not list the source.

Hope that helps! 


ETA: "Rabbits do NOT make good pets for CHILDREN. Rabbits can be hurt and even killed by a very well meaning child who is trying to pick up the rabbit."

This is another one that I don't necessarily consider to be fact. Personalities are very individual, but on the whole, I've found that many rabbits do make great children's pets. Many children start showing in 4-H at the age of 7 and learn proper handling and care techniques. So I might reword this to say that rabbits can make good pets for any age, but that young children need to be supervised and taught how to handle the rabbit properly.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Silver Star Rabbitry wrote: *


> I have had a LOT of old does over the years. I have never had one with reproductive caner. A few months ago, on a yahoo group that I am a member of, this came up. The poster had found the 80-90% rates and asked if any one had had a rabbit with it. It turned into a large discussion and a lot of the people that replied are huge rabbitries with hundreds of rabbits. No one could think of any rabbits that they have had that had reproductive cancer.
> 
> Emily
> 
> ...



I think the stats are different for BRED does and unbred does. It is the unbred does that it is most dangerous to not spay for.

Jen


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jan 28, 2011)

My addition:

A house MUST be bunny-proofed (all wires/toxic plants etc.) if a bunny is brought into a home.


I also have to say that I believe NO pet should be given to a child to be honest. I think children should be taught how to look after their parents pets properly, engage with them, learn how to clean them out and hold them etc. but I don't think children should own their own pet and take on responsibility for them until they are more mature. I'm thinking around the ages of perhaps 13/14 and above.

Just my opinion 

Jen


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 28, 2011)

Jen, I personally think it depends on the child. You are an excellent pet person I am sure, but not all parents are. I had more common sense and protective instinct for my pets at a young age than my parents ever figured out. Examples:

I was 5 and BEGGED my mom to let my kittn into the house because it was too cold. She would not budge and caught me trying to sneak her in overnight. The kitten froze to death and stuck to the ground so I had to see my dead kitten every day until it thawed enough. She was in the corner trying her best to stay warm.

At 7 we had hutch rabbits. My sister and I played with them as much as we could. One night we heard them scream and I wanted to go get them. Nope, not allowed. They were both scared to death by morning.

Age 8 we had guiney pigs. I wanted to take them to a friend's house when we were away on vacation during the summer. I was assured they would be just fine for a week on their own. When we came home we discovered they had tipped over the water dish and gone without. Both were dead.

I don't think there is any wonder why I tend to be over protective of my animals now as an adult. Granted I don't think these would be good storries for general public posters either. Some kids are just more in touch with their pets. Then again, at 5 I still dressed my kitten in baby clothes, so *shrug*


----------



## naturestee (Jan 28, 2011)

In North America, pet rabbits are not the same species as wild rabbits.

When pet rabbits are "set free" aka abandoned, they usually die quickly because their colors make them stand out to predators and they don't know how to take care of themselves.

Rabbits really breed like rabbits! The mom is extremely fertile after she gives birth. If she is housed with a male, she will likely get pregnant again on the same day. This can be very damaging to the babies she just gave birth to (because she will have to wean them sooner), and the mom may have trouble eating enough and staying healthy enough for both the nursing babies and the growing fetuses.

Rabbits have been known to mate through wire cage walls.

Edit: "Breeding a doe reduces her risk of uterine cancer" is a myth. Also, I think the uterine cancer rates that are sometimes claimed include all tumors, but only a smaller percentage are actually malignant.

I have to disagree with some of the other members- rabbits are NOT good children's pets. They may make good family pets if the parents take an active role, take the rabbit to the vet, etc. But even 4-H kids that are taught how to care for a rabbit dump neglected buns at my local shelter on fairly a regular basis. And by neglected, I mean skinny, matted, sick, and in one case severely urine-burned.


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 29, 2011)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> Jen, I personally think it depends on the child. You are an excellent pet person I am sure, but not all parents are. I had more common sense and protective instinct for my pets at a young age than my parents ever figured out. Examples:
> 
> I was 5 and BEGGED my mom to let my kittn into the house because it was too cold. She would not budge and caught me trying to sneak her in overnight. The kitten froze to death and stuck to the ground so I had to see my dead kitten every day until it thawed enough. She was in the corner trying her best to stay warm.
> 
> ...



ugh that's awful...  *hugs*


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 29, 2011)

I have to disagree with you Emily. Female rabbits do have a high risk of uterine cancer by the age of 2 or older. Whether they are bred or not. The risk of uterine cancer is 85% in unspayed females. I had Sweetie spayed and she now has an 85% less chance of getting uterine cancer because she is spayed.

Another reason why I think spaying and neutering is a must is because there are too many unwanted rabbits in this world, we don't need more. The ones that are in shelters need homes and that cannot happen if we are breeding more rabbits into this world. I am in no way against breeding but look at all the shelter bunnies and homeless bunnies that are already out there, they are left in shelters to die with no one to care for them or even love them.

Also all rabbits spray, they mark their territory. Males spray more than females do I think.

Thank you MiniLopHop for that post. I am so glad that I had my two rabbits fixed!!!!


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 29, 2011)

*Silver Star Rabbitry wrote: *


> Spaying can reduce the risk of uterine cancer, but uterine cancer is rare in rabbits (atleast I have never heard of a rabbit with it.) Spaying is also stressful and dangerous for the rabbit.
> I have never had a rabbit that sprays.
> 
> Emily
> ...



How can spaying be dangerous and stressfulfor the rabbit? 

Just because you haven't had a rabbit with uterine cancer doesn't mean that it is rare in female rabbits.

By saying that you have never had a rabbit that sprays, are you saying that your rabbits don't mark their territory? Rabbits spray everything, they spray their waterbottle and everything else. They also "chin" everything!


----------



## SablePoint (Jan 29, 2011)

Rabbits can't throw up/cough up hair balls. Grooming is a must esp. for fluffy and long haired breeds, cause rabbits will choke on their own hair ball. 

If you can't find rabbit-based shampoos, you can use kitten shampoo. Flea and tick kitten shampoos are best. Rabbits can get fleas and ticks too. The flea and tick killers/repelants in the shampoo will work fine on rabbits just like kittens and cats.

"Rabbits lick them selves clean, they don't need baths." - they mlick them selves - but it can actually be dangerous if they get a hair ball. Unlike cats, rabbits cannot puke up hairballs, instead they end up having digestive impacts and/or choking on them.
Bath your rabbits seasonally(recommend for cats too) at least 2-4 times a year. 1 in spring, 1 in summer, 1 in fall, and 1 in winter or just 1 during the winter coat and 1 during the summer coat. This will help reduce all of that mass winter/summer coat fur and prevent hair balls and digestive impacts.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> *Silver Star Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Spaying can reduce the risk of uterine cancer, but uterine cancer is rare in rabbits (atleast I have never heard of a rabbit with it.) Spaying is also stressful and dangerous for the rabbit.
> ...




Spaying is not 'dangerous' for a rabbit per say. There is a slight risk as with ANY procedure where an animal/human is put under general anaesthetic. But this risk is so small. I'm sure if you ask your vets they will be able to tell you that perhaps they have had for example 2 rabbits die from spays, and 1000s that it goes smoothly for, and one of those rabbits that died probably had some kind of heart condition etc.

I'm not sure that ALL rabbits spray. I think some do lots and some just don't really. My Pippin didn't spray anything until he was neutered; I only got him neutered for his well-being and health really. He was around another male rabbit in very close proximity, yet he still didn't spay or feel the need to mark his territory, even once his testicles had descended and he had reached sexual maturity. 

Jen


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for clearing that up for me, Jen.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> Thank you for clearing that up for me, Jen.



I am completely for spaying and neutering, though. I believe the advantages (healthier state of mind- not having this huge desire to breed and not being allowed to do so etc., reduced spraying, territoriality, aggression, risk of uterine or testicular cancers totally eliminated) totally 100% outweigh the disadvantages (very small risk of something going wrong during the procedure, and perhaps stress for the animal).


Jen


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 30, 2011)

*SablePoint wrote: *


> Rabbits can't throw up/cough up hair balls. Grooming is a must esp. for fluffy and long haired breeds, cause rabbits will choke on their own hair ball.
> 
> If you can't find rabbit-based shampoos, you can use kitten shampoo. Flea and tick kitten shampoos are best. Rabbits can get fleas and ticks too. The flea and tick killers/repelants in the shampoo will work fine on rabbits just like kittens and cats.
> 
> ...


I really must disagree with this. Bathing rabbits should only be a last resort when the rabbit is covered in something dangerous. A butt bath can be done if the rabbit needs it, but a full bath should be avoided. I would not use flea and tick shampoos unless there is a problem, and even then there are much safer treatments. Baths are stressful for rabbits and they can get cold is not fully dried. Long haired breeds would be worse and you should never bathe a long coated breed when they are in full coat. 

While rabbits may not be able to vomit up a hair ball, they are able to pass it out the other end. Rabbits have evolved for hundreds of thousands of years without being able to vomit. If they all died from an impact, there would be no rabbits. If the rabbit has lots of fibre (hay), then they can pass the fur usually without issue. It is also good to avoid cat hairball treatments as they dry out any fur masses which leads to more problems. Good hydration and fibre are what really help. 

When the rabbits are shedding, you should brush them daily to remove and loose and dead fur. This will help prevent them from ingesting too much of it. Long haired breeds should be groomed regularly (either brushed or blown out) and clipped as needed.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 30, 2011)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> *Sweetie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thank you for clearing that up for me, Jen.
> ...


I agree with you on the spaying and neutering. I had my two rabbits fixed because I didn't want them to breed more rabbits into this world, have a healthier life, etc. I alsoagree with the very small risk of something going wrong when the vet does an extensive reasearch before doing a spay and/or neuter on a rabbit.


----------



## SablePoint (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been bathing Mr. Bun Bun since he was a baby. He does very well in the tub. So did Koga. I'm going to let baby Rocko get more used to us before I start giving him a bath. I must say, from what I've experianced, rabbits do way m ore better than cats do, and m y oldest cat is almost 14 years old. Stays still in the tub, but still whines like a baby.lol

I didn't know I had to give instructions on how to bath rabbits, but yes they do get cold easily, they will be scared, just like alot of other pets that are bathed. And of coures when mthey a re shedding mm ake sure to brush them out. I do several different types of groom ing mwhen mM r. Bun Bun's fur starts to fly. Pull the dead chunks out gently and use a dust buster.

Put a rubber m at down so they don't slip, and like with all pets(esp. when dirty), I recommend using the shower hose when rinsing. It gets off more dirt/dander/dead hair/bugs(like fleas, ticks, and fur mites)
While bathing them, console them and use a smooth voice to help relax them. 
M r. Bun Bun likes to be tickled on his forehead or have his rump scratched. It seems to keep him occupied and hold still better. He even makes the munching noises. 

I will talk about handling a rabbits scruff tomorrow.
I often have a very difficult time explaining this part, I will post a picture of me handling the scruff on a rabbit(Bun Bun's overdue for his winter bath, I'll give him one tomorrow and video tape it, showing steps of instructions, if possible).

Shammies work great when drying them off. Any mpet! Human hair too! Whilst they are still damp, put them in a warm clean area perferably carpeted or laid down with towles to help soak up any remaining water from their fluffy bottoms. They will lick them selves throughout the rest of the day, so make sure all the shampoo has been fully rinsed out before drying them.

You can also do what I do. Use a special reward that your rabbit really loves - but can only get after a bath and going through other things they don't like(like a trip to the vet). 
Bun Bun only gets his favorite human snack after his bath - a super sized baked pretzel just for him! (I only have small pretzels right now. Hope that'l do for tomorrow. lol)
Atleast myour rabbit will be looking forward to a reward after the soapy torture. lol

If you stay on top with seasonal bathing, your Rabbits(and most other pets) will become more immune to it. 

I'm not saying you have to take this, even with a pinch of salt, it's just my recommendations. It has not caused any problems with m y rabbits other than a broken nail one time cause I didn't use a rubber mat.


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 31, 2011)

*SablePoint wrote: *


> I've been bathing Mr. Bun Bun since he was a baby. He does very well in the tub. So did Koga. I'm going to let baby Rocko get more used to us before I start giving him a bath. I must say, from what I've experianced, rabbits do way m ore better than cats do, and m y oldest cat is almost 14 years old. Stays still in the tub, but still whines like a baby.lol
> 
> I didn't know I had to give instructions on how to bath rabbits, but yes they do get cold easily, they will be scared, just like alot of other pets that are bathed. And of coures when mthey a re shedding mm ake sure to brush them out. I do several different types of groom ing mwhen mM r. Bun Bun's fur starts to fly. Pull the dead chunks out gently and use a dust buster.
> 
> ...



It's great that you haven't had any issues, but I really must disagree with the advice of bathing a rabbit. The only time you really should bathe a rabbit is when it has soiled themselves or gotten into something and it's the last alternative.

If the rabbit does not enjoy the bathing and it isn't necessary, why do it? I mean, rabbits, depending on their personality, are pretty easily stressed and from the one time we had to bathe our rabbit Frost, they really do not enjoy it and it really stresses them out. It's not like a dog where they tend to get themselves into all sorts of smelly trouble and they do a pretty good job grooming themselves. I've even heard cases of rabbits going into shock when they are soaked, but again, this depends entirely on the rabbit. If you live in an area where parasites are an issue, I've heard that moist fur attracts them even more as well.

I'm not saying your wrong, because there is more then one way to take care of a rabbit, just that I really disagree.


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> *Silver Star Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Spaying can reduce the risk of uterine cancer, but uterine cancer is rare in rabbits (atleast I have never heard of a rabbit with it.) Spaying is also stressful and dangerous for the rabbit.
> ...


Well, to spay a rabbit, it has to be taken to a foreign environment (vet's office,) poked with needles, put under anesthesia and cut open to remove the reproductive organs, then sewn up and kept on pain meds. Sounds dangerous and stressful to me. 
It's not just me that has never had a rabbit with reproductive cancer. Like I said earlier, there was a huge discussion done on it on another forum. 
I have never had a rabbit that sprays. Yes, they do chin their water bottle, room mates, ect. but they don't spray.

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Martens, Mini Rex and BEW Netherland Dwarfs in North Louisiana

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://slverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 31, 2011)

Silver Star Rabbitry wrote:


> *Sweetie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Silver Star Rabbitry wrote: *
> ...



having being sprayed in the face with urine by my female rabbit i will have to disagree with you on that one.


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Jan 31, 2011)

I know that there are rabbits that spray, I know someone that has a buck that does "target practice" at everyone that passes by, but not all do.

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Martens, Mini Rex and BEW Netherland Dwarfs in North Louisiana

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://slverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 31, 2011)

*maxysmummy wrote: *


> Silver Star Rabbitry wrote:
> 
> 
> > *Sweetie wrote: *
> ...


How could you disagree on this? They were saying that none of *their* rabbits spray, which is entirely possible. They didn't say, in that post at least, that no rabbits spray.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 31, 2011)

*Kipcha wrote: *


> *maxysmummy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Silver Star Rabbitry wrote:
> ...


Silver Star Rabbitry: Are you saying that your rabbits don't spray or rabbits in general don't spray? Because I will have to disagree with you if you are saying that rabbits in general don't spray, because they do spray.


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> Silver Star Rabbitry: Are you saying that your rabbits don't spray or rabbits in general don't spray? Because I will have to disagree with you if you are saying that rabbits in general don't spray, because they do spray.


Silver Star Rabbitry* wrote: *


> I know that there are rabbits that spray, I know someone that has a buck that does "target practice" at everyone that passes by, but not all do.


They already answered that here :biggrin2:


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 31, 2011)

Kipcha wrote:


> *maxysmummy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Silver Star Rabbitry wrote:
> ...



oops! sorry was a misunderstanding, i thought she was saying that NO female rabbits spray


----------



## jcottonl02 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Silver Star Rabbitry wrote: *


> *Sweetie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Silver Star Rabbitry wrote: *
> ...



Actually silverstar rabbitry, i believe spaying is done by keyhole surgery usually. These are two tiny incisions through which the uterus is removed. It is a relativel quick surgery. Of course, females are more invasive than males, but both are recovered from quickly, and many rabbits/dogs etc. are leaping about when they get home, full of beans (and not in pain because of their effective pain meds) and have to be stopped and forced to rest.

If it was that 'dangerous', nobody would spay their pets, and there would be many DEAD pets every month from routine spays. This just isn't the case.

Any trip to the vets will be 'stressful', but it doesn't mean you shouldn't take your pet to the vets when needed. And in my humble opinion I beleive spaying or neutering a non-breeding animal is the kindest thing to do, if not for their physical health but for their mental health.

Jen


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you Jen for pointing that out. That was what I was trying to get at! That spaying is not as dangerous as believed.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Feb 1, 2011)

Having said that, the keyhole surgery might actually only be done on dogs and cats, but still the incision made in the abdomen of the rabbit is still very small.

I think the main factor is to use an experienced vet for spays and neuters. In this case, there really should be no case for worry. Spaying should be no more dangerous or stressful for a rabbit than it would be a cat or a dog, and any rescue or society will 100% recommend neutering your non-breeding animal.

Spaying and neutering for rabbits has become a safe procedure when performed by experienced rabbit veterinarians. *The House Rabbit Society has had over 1000 rabbits spayed or neutered with approximately 0.1% mortality due to anesthesia.* A knowledgeable rabbit veterinarian can spay or neuter your rabbit with very little risk to a healthy rabbit. Don't allow a veterinarian with little or no experience with rabbits to spay or neuter your rabbit.

http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/spay-neuter.html

Of course- it is totally up to the owner what they do. But just in my humble opinion, I believe all non-breeding animals should definately be spayed and neutered, for my own reasons that are shared by *most*.


Oh and just for those interested in the stats for reproductive cancers of the uterus in rabbits, I found this really interesting article with lots of info and background to the statistics which say :

"80% of female rabbits get uterine cancer" â¦ sounds familiar? That's because this statistic has become something of a mantra amongst houserabbit enthusiasts, keen to encourage rabbit owners to have their female rabbits spayed. To some people, the 80% figure sounds so dramatic, they assume it has been plucked from thin air for propaganda purposes. 
But it hasn't. Nor is it a guess. In fact, the 80% figure comes from a study conducted more than 40 years ago (Greene, 1958). Although the information was published in the scientific literature, it doesn't seem to have been taken on board by vets and rabbit experts until the houserabbit movement gained momentum in the 1990s. 



http://www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk/resources/content/info-sheets/uterine.htm

Jen


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is another interesting article to consider regarding the occurrence of uterine cancer in does:

http://buckysbunnies.tripod.com/UC.html


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 1, 2011)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Ok so on my facebook everyone hears me talking about my animals, rabbits, and posting animal realted things. Well come March when everyone starts thinking about Easter (the biggest "buy a cute lil bunny/piggie" campaign starts) I want to start posting the GOOD, the BAD, and the UGLY about owing a rabbit. I want to put on "did you know fact,caring for tip, whatever" about rabbits on my facebook page
> 
> 
> my hope is that even if i keep just ONE person from buying a rabbit that they will not keep or really dont want then that is one bunny that wont go to a shelter. If one person takes my posting and posts it to their wall and gets someone on their list not to get a rabbit that they dont want then i have done my job or what i have set out to do.
> ...





> ok so these are some of what i came up with , so please feel free to fix anything that is wrong. I will also stress the petstore aspect, unexpected pregnancies, the importance of sexing a rabbit correctly. Any other links would be great too for information, in alot of these posts i will also include the piggies in it. I will also put RABBITSONLINE link in my posts for the peeps on my facebook that have rabbits already to check out and if someone does decide to get on, a great place for them to research it.



Since you're directing this to non-rabbit people, I wouldtry a different angle that doesn't lay out every small detail, but still gets across the amount of work involved in having a rabbit:

Rabbits are herbivores and have very specific dietary requirements. Sudden dietary changes can cause seriousdigestive upset and even death. Gas can be fatal to rabbits.

Rabbits are not rodents. They're lagomorphs!

Rabbits can live, on average, 10 to 12 years. The oldest rabbit on record is 16!

Rabbits can be litter trained andare actually very clean animals. Rabbits can also decide they are no longer litter trained at a moment's notice.

Rabbits molt on average twice a year. During those times, expect a lot of hair. Everywhere.

Rabbits can be trained to perform tricks and come to their name. Sometimes. When they want to.

Like other non-breeding pets, rabbits should be spayed and neutered. As much for their mental health and theelimination of undesirable behaviours as to reduce the unwanted pet population.

Rabbits breed like . . . rabbits!Rabbits can breed at any time, even through wire cages. Gestation lasts only 28-30 days and rabbits can become pregnant the same day they give birth. 

Rabbits chew. Rabbits dig.A bored rabbit can be very destructive. Expect to invest in bunny-proofing materials and bunny-friendly toys.

Rabbits are highly social animals. They do not thrive when they are locked in a small cageand ignored.

Rabbits are not very vocal. They communicate mostly through body language.Just because a rabbit does not vocalize, doesn't mean theydon't have an opinion!

Rabbits are prone to hiding illness. It's important to be in tune to their diet, theirdaily output, and their behaviour.

Rabbits are considered "exotic pets" byveterinarians and therefore the cost of their care is more expensive than dogs and cats. Because they are "exotic pets", not all vets are experienced with their care. Rabbits should see a "rabbit savvy" vet.

Rabbits, especiallydwarf breeds,are not good pets for very young children. Any pet should be the family pet with parents taking the lead in its care.



I figure, by taking a more negative POV, but keeping your facts interesting, you should dissuade the non-rabbit people, while encouraging the true bunny lovers.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 1, 2011)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> I have to disagree with you Emily. Female rabbits do have a high risk of uterine cancer by the age of 2 or older. Whether they are bred or not. The risk of uterine cancer is 85% in unspayed females. I had Sweetie spayed and she now has an 85% less chance of getting uterine cancer because she is spayed.
> 
> Another reason why I think spaying and neutering is a must is because there are too many unwanted rabbits in this world, we don't need more.


*I don't think anyone here is saying that spay/neuter is unnecessary or shouldn't be done. I run a rescue now, and I strongly encourage any pet rabbit owner to spay/neuter their pet rabbit. To me the main reason is behavioral issues. I have had a lot of people want me to take their rabbits because "it's getting mean now". To summarize-I am very much in favor of spay/neuter, especially with owners who are inexperienced with rabbits. *

*I also have to ask you a question. I don't mean this to be in any way critical or mean, so please don't think I am trying to attack you because that is not the way I mean this at all. You said that the risk of UC in intact does is 85% or higher. How do you know? Have you had multiple does get uterine cancer? Or is this something that you have read/been told? There are several previous posts just on this thread from breeders/owners that have had MANY rabbits over the years, myself included, and have NEVER LOST ONE to a reproductive cancer. As I stated previously, I have lost older rabbits to other forms of cancer, but nothing that could have been prevented by a spay/neuter. These were intact rabbits, retired breeders. 
I totally agree that breeding is not something to be done lightly or for "fun" and I know firsthand how many unwanted rabbits there are. I am just saying.... I will believe experience over a written article any day of my life.

Just a side note-I have been sprayed in the face by a doe once. She wasn't spayed at that time, but I don't know if that really counts with a doe. :yuck
*


----------



## jcottonl02 (Feb 2, 2011)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> *Sweetie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have to disagree with you Emily. Female rabbits do have a high risk of uterine cancer by the age of 2 or older. Whether they are bred or not. The risk of uterine cancer is 85% in unspayed females. I had Sweetie spayed and she now has an 85% less chance of getting uterine cancer because she is spayed.
> ...



These statistics mentioned as 80% of does, refers to those over 6 years old. Just out of interest, do breeders often have most of their rabbits living to past that, and to 10, 12, 15 or even older? I don't know anything about the breeding world, really, I just wondered, because perhaps if most don't have does living generally to an age over 6, maybe this can answer the question why many breeders have not seen a case of uterine cancer? I wonder, also, if a breeding doe dies from an unknown cause, do all breeders take them for an autopsy, to determine cause of death? That would be, I'm sure, very costly for a breeder of more than 20 rabbits, to pay for an autopsy on all those does that just...pass away from "old age".

Just honestly asking the questions out of interest (not to spark an arguement!!) 

I know Julie has lots of breeding holland lops, so maybe she could shed some light on these questions, with her knowledge? Or any other breeder that has been breeding for a while 

Jen


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 2, 2011)

jcottonl02 wrote:


> These statistics mentioned as 80% of does, refers to those over 6 years old. Just out of interest, do breeders often have most of their rabbits living to past that, and to 10, 12, 15 or even older?
> 
> I know Julie has lots of breeding holland lops, so maybe she could shed some light on these questions, with her knowledge? Or any other breeder that has been breeding for a while
> 
> Jen



It's hard to really evaluate breeding rabbits because, like you said, not all breeders keep their rabbits so long. I haven't been breeding the Hollands long enough to even have rabbits that old yet. I've just had them since 2005, I bred mixed breeds in 4-H before that.

I do have my two original mixed breed rabbits, one has been bred several times before and she just turned 9 years old. The other has not been bred and is 8 years old. And then I have a pretty good number of does age 1-4 currently. I've sold several of my older breeding does (who would now be ages 5-7) to pet homes and several of them keep me updated. I personally haven't had any adult does pass away yet, or have complications with breeding (one indicator of uterine cancer). So unfortunately my personal experience is limited.

The article I posted above is one that I enjoyed reading, and I think it sheds light on the fact that the occurrence of uterine cancer in does is really unknown. There has not been enough research done to determine that 85% of does will have complications from it. I personally believe that number is really generous, considering that I've seen no cases of cancer myself. But my main "issue" with the statistic is that the HRS and many shelters/rescues throw around the number without any solid or very reliable evidence. I don't have anything against those organizations in and of themselves or anything, so don't get me wrong (cause I know some breeders do). But I wish that rather than insisting that getting a doe spayed is life or death, they would just say that "there is an increased chance of uterine cancer in does over the age of 5" or whatever the age is. This communicates the information that we *know* to be true- there is increased risk with increased age. But it eliminates the big 85% number that we just simply don't know for sure about.

Like everyone else though, my opinion is only based on the information available to us all. Which isn't too much as of now.


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 6, 2011)

It is important to remember that all animals are different and generalities about behavior and even health are not absolute. I would stay away from absolutes.

As for the uterine cancer issue, I have read the article and can get access to it if you want a copy (through my school). It will take me a few days but please PM me if you want it.

A good summary of the 80% figure article is found here:
http://www.rabbit.org/care/bibliography.html

[line]Ann NY Acad. Sci. 75:535-542 Green, 1958. This is perhaps the best article, and probably where everyone gets the often quoted 80% figure. Greene monitored a colony of rabbits over a long period of time (8-10 years). All rabbits dying from whatever causes were necropsied. 16.7% of 849 rabbits were found to have uterine adenocarcinoma. The average age of the colony was greater than 4 years, which is important, because most lab rabbits are under 24 months of age. The tumor incidence in Greene's colony was very closely linked to age. In rabbits dying between 2 and 3 years of age the incidence of cancer was 4.2%. In rabbits 5-6 years of age the incidence is 79.1% (the mythical 80%). Note: these rabbits did not necessarily DIE from the cancer, but there were tumors after their death.
We don't know what the different causes of death were, but they are listed as "natural". The incidence of cancer in males and females is about the same in rabbits under two years of age, after that, the incidence in females dramatically increases over the males, primarily due to uterine cancer.
We found the article in _TBLR_ because it was referenced in a journal that claimed that the incidence of cancer was somewhere between 1 and 4% in rabbits. That low figure was compiled from laboratory rabbits, most under 2 years of age. So, that figure agrees very well with Greene's findings. When one starts looking at older rabbits the data drastically changes. Most of the veterinarians we've talked with seem to believe that this is very genetically controlled. _TBLR_ even lists breeds that are not susceptible to uterine cancer. While 80% may not be a figure for all rabbits, it was for that colony. Other colonies have had >50% incidence of cancer.
[line]
I do not know what the incidence of cancer or uterine tumors is in rabbits raised recently. Things have changed a lot in rabbit husbandry since the 1950s.
This is the abstract and pubmed link to a more recent article with similar objectives that found that uterine adenocarcinoma was one of the most common disorders of the uterus seen in a particular set of patients.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov.ezproxy.library.wisc.edu/pubmed/20173107
[line]

Walter B, Poth T, BÃ¶hmer E, Braun J, Matis U.
Clinic of Veterinary Surgery and Reproduction of Small Animals, Institute of Veterinary Pathology, University of Munich, VeterinÃ¤rstrasse 13, 80539 Munich, Germany. [email protected]
AbstractThe medical records of 59 rabbits with uterine disorders were assessed retrospectively. Ten animals were presented because of vaginal discharge; the reasons for presentation of the remaining 49 rabbits included mammary masses, skin tumours, anorexia and poor general health. All the rabbits underwent a clinical examination, and 54 were examined by ultrasonography and/or radiography. Forty-five rabbits underwent ovariohysterectomy and the other 14 rabbits were euthanased, three because of pulmonary metastases and 11 because of very poor health unrelated to their uterine disease. The genital tracts of all the rabbits were submitted for histological examination. Endometrial hyperplasia (in 24 rabbits) and adenocarcinoma (in 18 rabbits) were the most common uterine disorders; in a further 11 cases both conditions were observed. The remaining six rabbits had other uterine disorders. Four rabbits that were presented with adenocarcinoma of the mammary gland were found to have concurrent uterine disorders. The mean age of the rabbits with endometrial hyperplasia was 4.5 years, and that of the rabbits with adenocarcinoma was 6.1 years. Four rabbits had ovarian tumours.
PMID: 20173107 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE][line]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 6, 2011)

Rabbits can also decide they are no longer litter trained at a moment's notice.--- 
I have to say i laughed out loud on this one,lol


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 6, 2011)

That's because it's SO true. 

Rue


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Jen and Claire!

gentle giants: There are articles that I have read that say there is an 85% chance that the doe will get uterine cancer and some of them are on this thread. Maybe those breeders have does that are in the 15% category of not getting uterine cancer.

Sweetie has an 85% chance of not getting uterine cancer and that to me was worth getting her spayed.


----------



## maxysmummy (Feb 7, 2011)

Sweetie wrote:


> Thank you Jen and Claire!
> 
> gentle giants: There are articles that I have read that say there is an 85% chance that the doe will get uterine cancer and some of them are on this thread. Maybe those breeders have does that are in the 15% category of not getting uterine cancer.
> 
> Sweetie has an 85% chance of not getting uterine cancer and that to me was worth getting her spayed.


100% chance of not getting it ... no uterus no uterine cancer


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Feb 7, 2011)

*jcottonl02 wrote:*


> I wonder, also, if a breeding doe dies from an unknown cause, do all breeders take them for an autopsy, to determine cause of death? That would be, I'm sure, very costly for a breeder of more than 20 rabbits, to pay for an autopsy on all those does that just...pass away from "old age


I autopsy every rabbit over about 4 weeks that dies here. Good practice for Medical, or Veterinary school, I suppose.

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 8, 2011)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> Thank you Jen and Claire!
> 
> gentle giants: There are articles that I have read that say there is an 85% chance that the doe will get uterine cancer and some of them are on this thread. Maybe those breeders have does that are in the 15% category of not getting uterine cancer.
> 
> Sweetie has an 85% chance of not getting uterine cancer and that to me was worth getting her spayed.


Sweetie, I think it is wonderful that you got her spayed, and I wish all pet bunny owners would spay/neuter. All I meant was that just because there is an article that gives a percentage, or makes a statement, doesn't make it accurate. I am old enough to know that seeing something in print doesn't make it a fact.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Silver Star Rabbitry wrote: *


> *jcottonl02 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I wonder, also, if a breeding doe dies from an unknown cause, do all breeders take them for an autopsy, to determine cause of death? That would be, I'm sure, very costly for a breeder of more than 20 rabbits, to pay for an autopsy on all those does that just...pass away from "old age
> ...




Wow! Does that cost you or is it like, practise for vets etc? Do you think most breeders autopsy all their rabbits who have passed?

Jen


----------



## naturestee (Feb 9, 2011)

Jen, she probably autopsies them herself. It isn't that unusual for farmers and rabbit breeders to do this. They just have to get shown what is what by someone experienced.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh wow! I'm not sure I could do that lol. That is good, though. I didn't realise someone other than the vet could do that!

Jen


----------

